# Taco Loco - Enniskillen



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I just wanted to write a very quick pos t about a grill wee Mexican restaurant I ate in while visiting Enniskillen at the weekend. It's called Taco Loco and is on Belmore Street. The portions are huuuuuuge and the food is incredible, although I'm a big fan of Mexican food. 

If you're ever down that way, give it a try. We thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Cooks

By the way, I'm in no way affiliated to the restaurant or owners etc. I just really enjoyed the food.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

I live outside Enniskillen and had been outside in the car while my mate was picking up a chinese next door... And watched them making up some deliveries and it did look like huge portions, will give it a shot some week end as a few friends have said it is a nice spot.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Portions are huge chum and its far tastier than a Chinese in my opinion. Actually had a chilli burrito box from there on Saturday night and was tempted to go for another last night! 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ally - Btw my home place is in Ballinamallard but with working up Belfast direction ice had to emigrate lol. 

Did you ever have a metallic red VR6?

Cooks


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Good to hear of other guys from NI!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

We'll have to figure out a secret wave lol.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Small world cookie I live in Ballinamallard...... Ashley Park beside the football club call in some day for a yarn Might even know you!!!!


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep I am the man you will see in anything with a VW badge on the front..... That was me in the mulberry high line alright. Sold it, and it is still in the village but sitting out all winter very unloved at Byers house


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

That would be the yoke


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the last time we were chatting we were sharing tales of back injuries outside Beatties on the main street lol. That's a few years back though. 

Btw Niall is my name. Use Cooks (or Cookies) because of my surname lol. 

Cooks


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

You were the first man who I kinda thought it was.. Yep I am still no better had another op 4th Feb so still suffering and running to Beatties for the sponge wash:buffer:
Next time you are down home, call up for a natter:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ach mate. Sorry to hear that. I'll be down that way quite a bit so I'll pop in at some point for a brew. I'm in Banbridge btw so if you're up at Rollos over in tandragee let me know and I'll take a run over. I'm only 10 mins or so away from his place. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Small world btw lol!!!


----------

